# Child Sports



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

For those of you that encourage your children to participate in sports, at what point do you feel a child should be deciding if they want to do a particular sport?

My son is 6 and has been in soccer for the past two fall seasons and last spring he did t-ball. My exh has a very strong idea about sports. He has this idea that my son is going to be a baseball player when he is older.  Anyway, my son enjoyed t-ball to an extent but he really loves playing soccer. The area that I live in now does soccer in the spring and fall.

If you ask him which he would rather join he will say soccer. I feel like he is old enough to decide since he has played both. His father on the other hand will insist that he plays baseball again. I'm torn between letting his dad have what he wants since my son did just play soccer but then, he would rather play soccer again so why force him into t-ball. He will enjoy it I'm sure but he wouldn't have picked it.

I'm just looking to see what other parents think of letting the kids pick their sports vs us the parents picking?


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

We are still working on that here. My daughter has been easy, it's only 100% cheer/tumbling and that's it. Some girls play soccer and cheer.

With my son though, we have let him choose what he wants to do. He loves soccer, but my husband really wanted to have him play football. Since the middle school coaches want the kids to wait and start with them I had a little time so my son played soccer with the rec. league. He played spring and fall, and my husband even caved and coached a couple of years. Last year was great!

Now my son is at the age where he is about to have to choose, and he is saying football. We will see how this goes, but I really hate to see parents force their kids into one sport when the child wants to play another. You cant make a child good at something. That's something they have to do on their own. 

Your son is still so young so you have plenty of time, but in the end I would let him choose. Is there anyway he play both? Some soccer coaches will work around other sports with practice and such. Just a thought.

The biggest thing is to keep him in something. I really do believe that its great for them to be involved in sports.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Let the kid choose. My mother made me play soccer, football, baseball and basketball as a kid.

The only one I enjoyed was football. The others I hated, and still do to this day.

I don't think Its bad to make them try it, but if they don't like it don't make them do it again the next year.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Have three grown boys and followed three guidelines:
1. participation is primarily for their enjoyment even if there are many secondary benefits like learning team play, exercise, etc and it is NOT for my enjoyment. What i enjoyed was watching them have fun.
2. let the kid choose. My three were each individual in what they chose to do. and that went not only for sports but for other activities.
3. whatever they do choose, be it a sport or arts or whatever, encourage them to stick to it and give it a fair chance.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

This is more about getting dad to let go of his immature fantasies. Son is going to be a baseball player? What is this the 1950's? I went to a music high school full of kids who hated music because their parents had forced it down their throats since the earliest possible age. Don't be that way.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Your son should be allowed to choose.
So many parents get the idea kids are going to be the next superstar in their chosen sport when ultimately it should be for a fun part of a child's
Social, emotional and physical development.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I let my kids pick. Playing sports is not mandatory. Either they want to or they don't. To think they will be the next superstar is naive on my part so I don't go there. I don't care if they play anything. It just doesn't matter.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Your son is old enough to choose what he'd like to do....

Forcing him to do one or the other will cause him to hate it; therefore, he won't do well in it. This can result in him having self esteem issues, particularly if your exH is at all 'critical'. When you allow them to do what they love, the excel in it; which makes them feel good about themselves. 

Our 3 sons played, T-Ball, Football, and Soccer. End result: the oldest played but didn't have his heart in any of them; so we didn't push him. The twins played soccer from 5 years old through High School and loved it! What was most fun for us.....looking back and remembering them playing @ 5 - kind of clumsy, no one really knowing what position they played or how to do it; they were all so cute just running after the ball Lol!!; then seeing them play as Seniors. The level of skill they developed over the years was phenomenal. They're now 25 and still play occasionally with a league they formed with some of their old team mates. Hard to describe the feeling of pride that comes from watching your children succeed. We're proud of all three of our sons.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I would say they have to play at least one season in each sport you're considering before letting them choose. But you're going to have to have some real talks with your husband about his role in his kids' lives.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We follow the kids with this issue. The only rule we have is that when they get to higher levels and the costs of equipment go up considerably they have to show they are keen to stick it out before we spend the big dollars.

My daughter tends to want to try new things often but not stick with them, that is OK but I won't buy exy equipment until she has been doing a sport or activity for a year at least.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I had my son in soccer, t-ball and then baseball until 2nd grade. He hated it all. He was too busy picking flowers, day dreaming and chasing butterflies to concentrate on the game.

Today he's getting a degree in physics with a minor in math. He still could care less about sports. He loves things that engage his mind more.

Kids know pretty young what they do and don’t like.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

He should choose. All sports are optional except one. Swimming. It can be a sport, but is an essential life skill.

At six he should be able to swim 100 yards front crawl continuously, float on his back, tread water for at least five minutes, be proficient in the elementary back stroke, working on back crawl, breast stroke. Know basic life saving skills. Have exposure performing all of the above in a lake, river or ocean.

Not being able to play soccer, baseball, basketball, football will not kill your child, not knowing how to swim can.

Drowning is the 2nd leading cause of death for children 0-14. 1st for 0-5. From CDC.

Some kids can pick it up quickly, most require a lot of work. Twice a week lessons are the minimum required for many children. It can take years if they only swim once a week. Good goggles are a must. No cheap ones from Walmart, even if is a good brand. A good instructor will require some goggle free time. Swim cap if hair gets in their face at all. If you take even a 6 week break you risk them taking a few steps back.

If you have a pool or live near any bodies of water a Float for Life type class starting at 6-8 months old is highly advisable. It is amazing to see a 14 month old tossed in a pool and be able to surface, roll on their back and kick their way to the side. 

An added benefit is they can become a guard at 15 and will always be able to get a good summer job that teaches responsibility. 

:soapbox:


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Let him be a kid....he wants to play soccer. To me it's a no brainer. He tried both and prefers soccer. Tell that to his dad.


----------

